# Weird yellow snail.



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've only seen 3 of these pop up in a tank so far, and they seem to only eat detritus so I'm not worried about them, but what the hell are they??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

theyre kinda cool. Id worry about them eating living foliage though. I dont trust terrestrial molluscs to stay away from my plants


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> theyre kinda cool. Id worry about them eating living foliage though. I dont trust terrestrial molluscs to stay away from my plants


Well you have nice orchids and such...my plants come from Home Depot  Plus, I haven't seen them eating any vegetation, even algae. They stay in the leaf litter and on the wood.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

They are cute, at least. Pretty color and cute antennae


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

BethInAK said:


> They are cute, at least. Pretty color and cute antennae


Those are eyes  Mollusks don't have antennae. But yes they are pretty neat. I'm not interested in getting rid of them.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you ever get an ID for this snail? I have the same ones in my vivarium. They apparently live in the leaf litter and I've never seen any plant damage. My leucomelas eat the baby ones. They try to eat the adults, but that doesn't work


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Did you ever get an ID for this snail? I have the same ones in my vivarium. They apparently live in the leaf litter and I've never seen any plant damage. *My leucomelas eat the baby ones.* They try to eat the adults, but that doesn't work


Really - that's awesome! I've tried to get my bigger frogs to eat the snails in their tanks but they refuse stubbornly. Should be a nice snack rich in calcium... maybe you guys should market these as feeders. They look kind of neat, too.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

wiedemey said:


> Really - that's awesome! I've tried to get my bigger frogs to eat the snails in their tanks but they refuse stubbornly. Should be a nice snack rich in calcium... maybe you guys should market these as feeders. They look kind of neat, too.


Ohh, now that's an idea! Cute and beneficial feeder snails! See if you can grab a few and start breeding them, then maybe take some and put them in with just clippings of different plants to see if they'll actually eat them.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jacobi said:


> Did you ever get an ID for this snail? I have the same ones in my vivarium. They apparently live in the leaf litter and I've never seen any plant damage. My leucomelas eat the baby ones. They try to eat the adults, but that doesn't work


Nope never did. I still see them in one tank though. I'm surprised they eat any of them though, that's pretty cool. I don't think my summersi could manage that.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Great picture.
How fun to have such a fantastic find.
Love their eyes!


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

They are cool I love the color. There are hundreds of different types of land snail especially the really small land snails.


----------

